# Oil pressure engine off! Warning light



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

So i have the "oil pressure! Engine off! Check owners manual!" Warning light popping up randomly while driving. It comes on then almost immediately goes away. Or, it might stay for a minute or two. Thats the longest its stayed up. Oil level is at its maximum. Any ideas?


----------



## bacano4u (Oct 20, 2010)

Do a oil change n filter immediately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bacano4u (Oct 20, 2010)

TSI? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

bacano4u said:


> TSI?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## bacano4u (Oct 20, 2010)

Are you Tuned ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

bacano4u said:


> Are you Tuned ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No


----------



## bacano4u (Oct 20, 2010)

The cause of that could be a clogged screen or oil pump could be a bad, get some Rotella 5w40 and the oil change asap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

bacano4u said:


> The cause of that could be a clogged screen or oil pump could be a bad, get some Rotella 5w40 and the oil change asap
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are the odds its just the clogged screen and not a full oil pump replacement


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

bacano4u said:


> The cause of that could be a clogged screen or oil pump could be a bad, get some Rotella 5w40 and the oil change asap
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oil changed and filter replace yesterday. And no warning. Thought i was in the clear. Driving today (only 10 miles since oil change) and the light turns on at 10.2 miles then goes off at 10.5. So idk what this problem is.


----------



## bacano4u (Oct 20, 2010)

I would take it to a certified VW mechanic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

Not to scare you, but when that happened to me it ended up as a new engine at 35k miles.


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

run a vagcom/vcds diagnose to get the exact error code 

is your car running sluggish? or stalling?


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

teknodogg said:


> run a vagcom/vcds diagnose to get the exact error code
> 
> is your car running sluggish? or stalling?


Im getting a buddy to run a vagcom on it wednesday


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

10CC said:


> Not to scare you, but when that happened to me it ended up as a new engine at 35k miles.


Man i wish i didnt read that


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Oil pump could be clogged. I would deff drain it, drop the pan, remove the pump and inspect it to ensure nothing is clogged. that screen could get clogged if there is debris in there. 

It would be far better to replace the pump than an engine if that's the issue. If oil starvation is the issue... that light only comes on if the internal oil pressure sensor isn't seeing pressure and if its intermittient, either the sensor or the pump could be faulty. if its the latter, that's oil not reaching where it needs to be and could ruin the engine. bring it to a shop and stop driving it.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

After i got my oil change and filter replacement it came on almost immediately after and it has been completely fine since and has has no odd noises or stalling or abnormal smells. Im still taking precaution and will get a vag scan


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Cbritt said:


> After i got my oil change and filter replacement it came on almost immediately after and it has been completely fine since and has has no odd noises or stalling or abnormal smells. Im still taking precaution and will get a vag scan


The vag scan is only going to tell you that the light came on and what it is. Is there a way to test the sensor? I would still bring it to the dealer.. suck it up and pay their diag fee. IMO this is insurance.


----------



## LadyGlitterSparkle (Nov 27, 2021)

Cbritt said:


> So i have the "oil pressure! Engine off! Check owners manual!" Warning light popping up randomly while driving. It comes on then almost immediately goes away. Or, it might stay for a minute or two. Thats the longest its stayed up. Oil level is





Cbritt said:


> So i have the "oil pressure! Engine off! Check owners manual!" Warning light popping up randomly while driving. It comes on then almost immediately goes away. Or, it might stay for a minute or two. Thats the longest its stayed up. Oil level is at its maximum. Any ideas?


Hi I am having same issue on 2012 beetle 2.0 turbo. May I ask how u fixed this issue


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

LadyGlitterSparkle said:


> Hi I am having same issue on 2012 beetle 2.0 turbo. May I ask how u fixed this issue


Wow what an old thread lol i posted this when i was new to these cars and am now have more knowledge on them than i really should  mine was just an oil pressure sensor- $20 and 4 minutes of time. That is absolutely the first step i would take, if that doesnt resolve the issue then it could be something a lot worse like metal shavings (meaning internal issues that would be a lot more urgent) in the oil pan/pickup tube


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

